# hello everyone at cichlid forum



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)

I was trying to figure out what type of jack dempsey cichlid i have and if it is a male or female. thanks 
I am trying to figure out how to post a picture or a video


----------



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hello Rick and welcome to C-F!

It appears you have a normal female Jack Dempsey, due to the spangling on the gill plate. A male would have none/very light towards the top.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd be interested in seeing a picture under normal lighting. Iggy, I see where you are coming from but I have seen males with that amount of spangling low on the gill plate. Females tend to have more of a smudged or "worming" appearance. There just seems to be an awful lot of body spangling for a female, however that could be due to the combination of lighting and flash.


----------



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)

thanks, i will try to upload new pic.


----------



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)




----------



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)

CjCichlid said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a picture under normal lighting. Iggy, I see where you are coming from but I have seen males with that amount of spangling low on the gill plate. Females tend to have more of a smudged or "worming" appearance. There just seems to be an awful lot of body spangling for a female, however that could be due to the combination of lighting and flash.





rick_khan said:


>


----------

